# Rabbit boxes



## Jody Hawk (Jan 13, 2008)

How many of y'all have set rabbit boxes at some time? Some of my fondest childhood memories was spent with my Uncle Cleve as we would check the rabbit boxes each morning before breakfast. I remember he had one made out of a hollered log and he caught lots of rabbits in it. I can see him now, pulling that rabbit out and karate chopping him behind the ears.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 13, 2008)

I did most of my childhood....I loved walking up and seeing that box tripped!


----------



## dixie (Jan 13, 2008)

Jody Hawk said:


> How many of y'all have set rabbit boxes at some time? Some of my fondest childhood memories was spent with my Uncle Cleve as we would check the rabbit boxes each morning before breakfast. I remember he had one made out of a hollered log and he caught lots of rabbits in it. I can see him now, pulling that rabbit out and karate chopping him behind the ears.



LOL oh yea, I used to run them every morning before the school bus ran, we ate some and I sold some for fifty cents each, that was my Sat "show" money. I'd go to the movies every Sat afternoon on that money


----------



## Hunter Haven (Jan 13, 2008)

My Grandpa and I made the very first rabbit box I ever had.....
I set that joker up in some planted pines behind my house the very first year and caught a bunch of rabbits. I couldn't wait to get home from school and go check my rabbit box.... It would make me so happy to look from a distance approaching it, and seeing it "tripped"... I would run the rest of the way. I still remember to this day pulling the very first one out of that joker... I grabbed his back legs, pulled him out, and he went to "screaming" very loudly........... it scared me so bad, I dropped that joker and he took off for the bushes!!! Had a blast back in the day with that rabbit box............. It was a good 'un


----------



## kountry123man (Jan 13, 2008)

I hadnt set any out this year, but use to love checking them and seeing that lid closed.  I even caught a possum in mine one time!  Somebody was saying its against the law to set them out anymore, is that true?


----------



## dirtroad (Jan 13, 2008)

My two girls have 3 each.We check them everyday!
There Pa gives them  $5.00/rabbit.


----------



## Doug B. (Jan 13, 2008)

kountry123man said:


> I hadnt set any out this year, but use to love checking them and seeing that lid closed.  I even caught a possum in mine one time!



Ain't no way you caught a possum in a rabbit box.
I usually set one. haven't got it out this year yet though.


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Jan 13, 2008)

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~Better have a trapping license # on each box~~~~~>*

Yes Sir, the Ga. law requires each Rabbit Box, to have a License number and the owners name on each box. 

I should know as the Game Warden, gave me a ticket a few years back.

Daddy Rabbit #5307~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## dirtroad (Jan 13, 2008)

Daddy Rabbit Kennels said:


> Yes Sir, the Ga. law requires each Rabbit Box, to have a License number and the owners name on each box.
> 
> I should know as the Game Warden, gave me a ticket a few years back.
> 
> Daddy Rabbit #5307~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>




What was your fine?


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Jan 13, 2008)

Daddy Rabbit Kennels said:


> Yes Sir, the Ga. law requires each Rabbit Box, to have a License number and the owners name on each box.
> 
> I should know as the Game Warden, gave me a ticket a few years back.
> 
> Daddy Rabbit #5307~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


 

well slap some cuffs on me... been breakin the law since i was just a wee little man...


----------



## kountry123man (Jan 13, 2008)

Yeah Polecat i sure did, it was a small one but it was a possum!


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 13, 2008)

kountry123man said:


> Yeah Polecat i sure did, it was a small one but it was a possum!



I caught one in one of my boxes too when I was a kid.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 14, 2008)

I'd rather catch a possum than a polecat !!!!! 

Daddy Rabbit,
So you're the "Rabbit Box Bandit"?


----------



## Luke0927 (Jan 14, 2008)

i haven't sat the out in a few years but used to love to as a kid....just made me mad though when i would catch a possum......greasy nasty things!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jan 14, 2008)

Arrow3 said:


> I caught one in one of my boxes too when I was a kid.



Did ya'll catch  anymore rabbits in them boxes after catchin' a possum in 'em??


----------



## Milkman (Jan 14, 2008)

This thread brings the 60's back for me.

Used to set them when we were kids. Lots of excitement. A gentleman in our community used to buy them for beagle training.

We used to put some pine needles in the box and burn them to get the possum scent out.

A rabbit wouldnt go in if the box smelled like a possum.


----------



## otiemay (Jan 14, 2008)

*i have seven of them out*

I have seven out right now, tracks are everywhere but havent caught the first one yet Any help on what i should do , i let the boxes weather all year and cant catch a thing,  caught one stinking possum last year. but no bunnies need help......


----------



## Vernon Holt (Jan 14, 2008)

I too remember the excitement (and anxiety) of approaching a box with the lid "thrown".  Sometime the wind would "throw" the lid and result in no catch.  Other times there would be a "non-target" catch which would always be dissappointing.

A possum would stink up the box in such a way that no self respecting rabbit would ever enter.  I would cleanse and "age" the box by submerging it in the creek for a few days.  When back in service, I would rub fresh pine needles around the box opening then drop a few needles inside.  It worked.

We never ate a rabbit caught in a box.  The eatin' rabbits always had #6 shot in them.  Rabbits were legal tender back in the depression days of the early 1930's.  Price for a live rabbit, like everything else, was depressed somewhat, only got a quarter, but two quarters would make a pleasing jingle in my pocket.  No movies for me Dixie, spent my quarters on 16 gauge shells and 22 long rifle ammo.

Will never forget my best catch.  One particularly cold and frosty morning caught four cottontails.  My very first earned dollar and my first venture into being a confirmed capitalist.  Might mention that my investment was minimal.  Made my boxes from second and third hand lumber and rusty nails that had to be straightened.  My return on investment was immeasurable.


----------



## lastofthebreed (Jan 14, 2008)

*Rabbit Boxes (or Rabbit Gums?)*

I never called them rabbit boxes when I was a kid - my Dad referred to them as rabbit gums and that is what I grew up calling them.

The funniest thing I can remember happening was when I taught a friend of mine how to make a rabbit gum.  We made about six of them over the Thanksgiving holidays and set 'em out.  About a week went by with no rabbits caught.  I went to his house every day after school and we ran around checking our "gums".  One day there was a gum outside his door.  Thinking we had a rabbit I knocked on the door and asked had we caught one and was that the reason the gum was outside his door.

Sure enough we had caught one and he had carried the gum back to his house.  Not having experience in removing a rabbit from a gum, he opened the door and pulled the rabbit out by the ears.  When the rabbit's hind legs cleared the door opening the legs went to work on my buddy's arm.  Talk about bringing blood!!!  He dropped the rabbit and, naturally, the rabbit ran away quickly.  I never let him forget that mistake.   

What memories.


----------



## Doug B. (Jan 15, 2008)

kountry123man said:


> Yeah Polecat i sure did, it was a small one but it was a possum!



We finally quit calling them "rabbit boxes", and started calling them possum boxes. Caught more possums than rabbits. I always bait them with pieces of apple. I don't know of anything else that would catch rabbits and not possums.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 15, 2008)

I never put any bait in mine...Caught a bunch of them too!1


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Jan 15, 2008)

*NO Bait~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>*

I have caught my share of rabbits, in my old boxies, and never have use any bait. I would always catch a possum if I used the bait.

I  have the new designed boxes today, that does not have the strings and fork stick to lay the trigger on, its a much better design, and a coyote can not get the rabbit out, of this box. I have my trappers number right there, just like the Man said, for me to put it. Season if from Dec. 1st to Jan 15th. so we better take up boy, its all over for this season.
D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>>


----------



## fulldraw74 (Jan 16, 2008)

I have not set any out in years but used to love it when i was younger. I had 6 and would check them every morning before the school bus ran. I caught lots of rabbits, possums, 1 squirrel and a house cat......


----------



## GAcarver (Jan 16, 2008)

I know about the opossums.  Stunk up the boxes.


----------



## one eye (Jan 16, 2008)

Daddy Rabbit Kennels said:


> I  have the new designed boxes today, that does not have the strings and fork stick to lay the trigger on, its a much better design, and a coyote can not get the rabbit out, of this box.
> 
> DO you have a picture of this new design. I use a pyramid type trap but always interested in something new.Thanks


----------



## Hoyt man (Jan 16, 2008)

one eye, do you have pics of your pyramid type?


----------



## creekbender (Jan 16, 2008)

*daddy rabbit box*

here's a one of  kind daddy rabbit box.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jan 16, 2008)

Used to run a bunch of them with my brother when we were kids. I was definitely a country girl. Check em before school and again when we got home. Fried rabbit, gravy and homemade bisquits.....yum!


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Jan 16, 2008)

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~New Design Rabbit Box~~~~~~~~>*

Thanks, Creekbender, for shooting a photo of my old rabbit Box, now go set that thing, on your on property, and catch me a  Wild Rabbit!! 
I tell you these 410 Coalition Boys, are handier than a Shirt Pocket!  I was buisy today, training beagle pups, and I  just gave this old boy, Creekbender a phone call, and Bingo! There that new design Rabbit Box was, Plain as Day.
Thank so much, for the help.
D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## Josh0031 (Jan 16, 2008)

He's never going to catch one on the porch of the old Royston train station


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Jan 16, 2008)

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Catch the train~~~~~~~~~~~>*

Creekbender is trying to cat The Train!


----------



## dirtroad (Jan 16, 2008)

Daddy Rabbit Kennels said:


> Creekbender is trying to cat The Train!


Think Jack is on that train?


----------



## j_seph (Jan 16, 2008)

used to when I was younger, never caught a rabbit but I caught a many of evil/angry/mad/just plum irritated cats and oppossums


----------



## one eye (Jan 17, 2008)

Hoyt man said:


> one eye, do you have pics of your pyramid type?



I do not but I will try to get one for you. My hunting partner has them but they work good we catch alot with them and there pretty simple to make.


----------



## creekbender (Jan 17, 2008)

Daddy Rabbit Kennels said:


> Creekbender is trying to cat The Train!



never know what i might catch over there , i like to have caught a whitetail over there next to the train one time.


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Jan 17, 2008)

*~~~~~~~~~~Boy or Girl~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>*

Creekbender, was it a boy or girl, two or four legged?

Man, you can get yourself in some heck of a fix??
D.R.


----------



## creekbender (Jan 17, 2008)

Daddy Rabbit Kennels said:


> Creekbender, was it a boy or girl, two or four legged?
> 
> Man, you can get yourself in some heck of a fix??
> D.R.



positively a doe now i'll let ya'll figure out the 2 or 4 legged thing


----------



## badkarma (Jan 18, 2008)

*Hey, one eye*

any luck with pics of a pyramid type?  Or a link to a pic?  Gonna build some with my boys and looking for some ideas.


----------

